# DIY garage security options?



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

I am looking for cheap yet effective way to secure a conventional steel up and over garage door...

My only idea so far is to drill the runners and sticking a padlock in, thus preventing the door from physically opening onto the runners?...but thought someone may have a better idea ?

Any pics appreciated !!


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

2.0conv said:


> I am looking for cheap yet effective way to secure a conventional steel up and over garage door...
> 
> My only idea so far is to drill the runners and sticking a padlock in, thus preventing the door from physically opening onto the runners?...but thought someone may have a better idea ?
> 
> Any pics appreciated !!


That's fine providing there's another entrance!!

I would think there are a number of options for locking garage doors securly, but the simplest would be a number of hasps and staples (sp) with large padlocks.

Of course, with something as easy to cut as a garage door, having lots of security outside and visible may actually make it less secure?


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Drill the runners towards the top on the inside (of the garage) face fit two brackets (one either side, that will allow you to slide a steel bar into (along the full width of the door). This will stop the door opening!! 

If you need me to do a little sketch later, let me know!!


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

External security post? You could place it infront of the garage door to stop it being opened and not compromise the door structure


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If it's an 'up and over' type door you get low level (4-6 inches) bull bar type bollards that fix to the fround just in front of the door which prevents the base of the door from lifting (as it cant move forward).


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

have a look at what www.sasproducts.co.uk have to offer

they sell barrier post, garage door defenders and bolt systems and are well regarded for their caravan security products

After my garage was broken into and all my power tools went I just had a better barrel installed so as not to shout I HAVE SOMETHING OF VALUE IN HERE to the passing scroat

I then bought a metal shed to go inside my garage to store all my tools and placed a wireless driveway system surrounding my property and garage, that way i get the bing bong if they even try to get near the garage, and the shed inside buys time if they get in whilst im out


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

put this in to ebay GARAGE DEFENDER DOOR LOCK MOTORBIKE MOTOR SECURITY 
and if you really want install 2 of them mate as i have so no f&**er is stealing me bike or tools this is your best bet


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the best in the 'looks just like a small extra lock has been fitted' and won't be any use :lol:

http://www.autolok.co.uk/Pages/garage.htm
http://www.autolok.co.uk/Pages/Stoppa how works.htm

Very easy to fit and if fitted in the correct place really does pull in and lock the door securely.

HTH


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

What about a security system its like a lock to keep honest people out :speechles


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

A camera or a dummy camera could be another added security feature

http://www.c-p-p.co.uk/_dummy_cameras/asp/CtgID/2275/af/page.htm

:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Get a *BIG* alsation and keep him in the garage. :thumb:


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

Of course, with something as easy to cut as a garage door, having lots of security outside and visible may actually make it less secure?[/QUOTE]

yes fair point thats why im seeking an internal solution!


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

noop said:


> External security post? You could place it infront of the garage door to stop it being opened and not compromise the door structure


Thanks for that but in my view - this lights the place up to the robbing b**tards!!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I had an up and over door which was not very secure so I welded a padlockable bolt on the top and bottom in the centre line of the door.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

just rig it up to the 240volt :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## Scott152 (Jul 4, 2010)

if its next to your house have you considered an alarm? a lot of people say no one takes any notice of them but if you can hear it thats all you need from it, 

If you add security to the outside try and dull down shiney new locks etc... to make them look old or cheaper, as everyone's saying anything that stands out will attract all the wrong attention,

other things ive seen on up and over doors is to strengthen top to bottom/diagonal with flat bar to stop them being bent up,

lets hope you dont need it, but better to be safe than sorry

Scott


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

if you want cameras wireless alarms with built in GSM diallers or access control systems fell free to ask, I will supply to any site members at trade prices plus postage.

drop me an email if you need anything.. [email protected]


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

something like this would be good through either side of the door edges inside, into the frame but the problem is trying to hide the fact they are screwed through the door, could alwys paint over the screws on the outside

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Slide-Bolts-2-off-12-50-VAT-/120347410395?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item1c0543bfdb


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

something like this just found what i was trying to explain









or this









even this









that is very discreet

check their website might be of use

http://www.cmhc.ca/en/co/maho/holooucr/holooucr_007.cfm


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ERA do up and over door locks

http://www.era-security.com/garage.html

only thing is the locks are only as good as the bit of tin they are fixed to


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

andy monty said:


> ERA do up and over door locks
> 
> http://www.era-security.com/garage.html
> 
> only thing is the locks are only as good as the bit of tin they are fixed to


I do like the look of those, mainly because they are 'keyed-alike' but provided you can get them 'keyed-alike' I don't see them being any better than other BS 3621 mortice locks which may be cheaper and/or a little beefier.
Incidentally, the cheapest I could find those ERA locks was here :

http://www.hunters-wholesalers.co.uk/garage-door-locks31832-pr-2049.html

Anybody found them cheaper?

Otherwise, I'd be tempted to get a couple of these 'keyed-alike' as they look more substantial (4 pins) and work out a couple of quid cheaper :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-Lever-BS3621-High-Security-Deadlock-64-76mm-/290407356542

Just don't buy the latch/sash locks by mistake, unless you are going to disable the latch part, as your arms won't be long enough to open both locks at once without help'LOL. Although ,oddly, they can be picked up cheaper than some of the deadlocks if you do plan to disable the latch parts.

As to the tin door, a couple of lumps of steel reinforcing between the door and lock wouldn't go amiss I guess if they can be found cheap enough.

Steve O.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Best thing i fould were using 2 deadlocks ( the type you use on back doors ) cut out the hole for them in the lower part of the door and rivet them in! found this works as you can open it from both sides and also it adds as a visual deterrent! will get some pics up as soon as i can


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wire the handle up to the mains! :devil:

Only jesting.

I've got a PIR floodlight light / camera that is mounted above the door (out of reach) and is set to record a video clip every time the light is activated. the picture is nice and clear and you can alter the time the light stays on, how sensitive the sensor is and how long you record (or even if you want stills instead of video). Not really preventing any theft etc, but if the worst does happen, at least you'll what the wee f***er looks like!


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

2 of these

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Hardware/Gate+Fittings/Spring+Loaded+Bolt+210mm/d170/sd2260/p92320

One either side of the garage door on the inside bolted or rivited on. Drill a hole into the brick or concrete surround for teh bolt to slide into. Invisible from the outside and worked from the inside.

This is what I have done when my standard garage door handle gave in.

If you want pics then let me know and I'll take them tomorrow.


----------

